# recherche logiciel de montage video gratuit



## mikalak (30 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je recherche un logiciel de montage video pour windows 10. gratuit avec des applications simple : pour pouvoir faire des choses trés basique,  couper, collé, ralenti, zoom, ...
je vous remercie par avance


----------



## drs (30 Octobre 2021)

Salut

Disons que là, comme son nom l'indique (ou pas), tu es sur un site de mac (d'où le nom MACg.co).
Tu auras surement plus de chance sur des forums windows.

Mais bon, une p'tite réponse quand même: https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/fr/products/davinciresolve/


----------



## mikalak (31 Octobre 2021)

drs a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Disons que là, comme son nom l'indique (ou pas), tu es sur un site de mac (d'où le nom MACg.co).
> Tu auras surement plus de chance sur des forums windows.
> ...


Je ne sais pas si tu sais...  avec un mac tu peux avoir un truc  qui te permet d'avoir windows en meme temps..  Mais bon merci !


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2021)

mikalak a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu sais... avec un mac tu peux avoir un truc qui te permet d'avoir windows en meme temps.. Mais bon merci !


Oui, mais ici on répond aux impondérables d'une installation de Windows et la réponse précédente est pertinente.


----------



## yll92 (8 Janvier 2022)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je recherche un logiciel de montage video pour windows 10. gratuit avec des applications simple : pour pouvoir faire des choses trés basique,  couper, collé, ralenti, zoom, ...
> je vous remercie par avance


Bonjour,
Si tu n'as pas trouvé : https://shotcut.org/
Logiciel  open source pour mac/windows/linux ....


----------

